
Texas High School Makes Students Sign ‘Work for Hire’ Contracts to Use Cameras - mgiannopoulos
http://petapixel.com/2015/09/29/after-controversy-high-school-now-makes-students-sign-work-for-hire-contracts/
======
greenyoda
How can a "work for hire" contract be valid if there's no consideration[1]
(value in return for the copyright rights being signed away) given to the
creator of the photograph? It would be interesting to see this challenged in
court.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consideration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consideration)

